# Playing with other guitarists--an invitation



## AcousticAl (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Folks:

Not sure if this is the correct spot to post this thread. I was wondering if anyone would be open to getting together and playing sometime. I’ve been playing guitar for just over two years now and really feel like my playing is starting to take off. One of the things missing from my learning process is meeting other guitarists and musicians. From what I hear, this is one of the best ways to learn. How to properly and effectively learn to play the guitar has been a big subject for me. I’m always wondering: “Am I doing this correctly? Is this the best way to learn? Am I wasting too much time practicing irrelevant material?” I know that you can’t go wrong by playing for over an hour each day, and I do feel that I have made progress. The few times that I’ve played with another guitarist; I came away feeling that I learned many new techniques, and really enjoyed myself. I just wish that I could do it more often.

I’m not looking for “free” guitar lessons. I already have a guitar teacher, and am doing well in that department. I’ll jam with anyone. I know most players on this forum are, most likely, way beyond my level of ability and may find it boring playing with a novice player like myself. I don’t care if you are young or old (I’m 40), beginner or expert—I just want to play! I play mostly acoustic, but recently bought an electric.

I know that there are a few people from Kingston on this forum. If anyone is interested just PM me and we can set something up.

I would love to hear forum members’ opinions or suggestions on learning to play guitar with other guitarists. 

Cheers,:food-smiley-004:
Al


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Al, you are right on in wanting to play with other people. IMO playing with folks above your level is the best and fastest way to improve. Between the band and moving (we are buying a new home) I don't have the time at the moment but there are other Kingstonians on here at various levels. Hopefully in the near future I can free up some time to jam.


----------

